

Hello Firefox! Mozilla's browser gets built-in WebRTC video chat - walterbell
https://gigaom.com/2014/10/16/hello-firefox-mozillas-browser-gets-built-in-webrtc-video-chat-through-telefonica-partnership/

======
arnaudbud
This project is known as Loop:
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Loop/Try_Loop](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Loop/Try_Loop)

a free full-stack WebRTC solution, with backend servers, clients, API.

* Mozilla provides the OAuth 2.0 authentication, the signaling server, and the clients

* Tokbox (Telefonica) provides STUN/TURN server [http://tokbox.com](http://tokbox.com)

* Nexmo provides SMS service / MSISDN gateway [http://nexmo.com](http://nexmo.com)

~~~
cpbotha
Thanks, your mozilla wiki link answers my group video calling question: Loop /
Hello is primarily meant for 1-to-1 video calling.

Although this is an awesome development, group video would have made it a
killer application.

(for now, you can use [https://opentokrtc.com/](https://opentokrtc.com/) to
try out OpenTok's group video calling support)

